# Thought i would do my own personal shootout between these two gems of string libraries...



## James Spilling (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Kalli (Sep 5, 2021)

First of all, lovely song and fantastic vocal performance! Well done, mate.

Also, thanks for putting together the strings comparison and sharing your experience. Like you, I prefer the out-of-the-box lush sound of SCS. I find that the SStS requires a lot more work, but provided you are willing to spend some time on finding the perfect mic combination and articulations, the results can be very pleasing. It is also surprisingly versatile, going from extremely dry and close to quite spacious sounding. But yeah, if you need a quick solution SCS definitely wins.

One final thought: I really wish the SStS had a more intense, romantic vibrato. Even with the vibrato setting maxed out, I find it a bit lacking in that department.


----------



## James Spilling (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks Kalli. I completely share your thoughts!
Studio strings has given me another 'detailed' string library but i always find myself going back to Chamber Strings. Guess i have had it for way longer.... also have had no desire to upgrade to pro version....do you have the pro? If so, would you recommend?


----------



## Kalli (Sep 6, 2021)

James Spilling said:


> Thanks Kalli. I completely share your thoughts!
> Studio strings has given me another 'detailed' string library but i always find myself going back to Chamber Strings. Guess i have had it for way longer.... also have had no desire to upgrade to pro version....do you have the pro? If so, would you recommend?


Yes, I have the pro version of Studio Strings. The extra mic positions add versatility to the library, but I find it takes a bit of tweaking to get just the sound I want. It doesn’t give you a “better” sound out of the box.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Sep 7, 2021)

Nice job on the song and vocals etc. I can see why people like chamber strings so much. It does sound warmer and lush and has more emotion in the performance too. Nothing wrong studio strings but chamber strings win. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Simeon (Sep 7, 2021)

I can't wait to check this out.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 9, 2021)

@James Spilling ,

Thanks for sharing this. 

I prefer the Chamber Strings version by a big margin. I'm not a fan of the Studio Strings. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Simeon (Sep 9, 2021)

Sweeet!
I also agree that Chamber Strings just has that "something" about it, a little more emotional and personality to them. Very nice, thanks so much for sharing.

Stay Joyful!

PS, typing while listening - LOVE the piano break around 18:00, well done!


----------



## sourcefor (Sep 9, 2021)

I too,prefer chamber strings as I have studio strings and don’t go to it much! How does chamber strings compare to Modern Scoring Strings?


----------

